
Ask HN: What's your development process with VM's? - twelvenmonkeys
I find virt-install cumbersome, how do you all do it?<p>Use only Vagrant machines for any Fedora &#x2F; CentOS &#x2F; CoreOS development?
======
stephenr
I work on a MacBook Pro, servers are usually Debian or occasionally a client
has Ubuntu or centos.

Everything locally is in vagrant.

